#  !   1 7.7

## ZloiBuhgalter

* 1  2012     "1: 7.7" (  )      -   (1:)*http://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=15011

----------


## econom

,      !

----------


## bijin

7     8 ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 7


,  .
  ,  .

----------


## bijin

> ,  .
>   ,  .


   ! :yes:

----------


## econom

-

----------


## Bazil

> -


 ,         .    ?

----------


## Alise07

7  8  ?      7.

----------


## Bazil

*Alise07*,    ?    ,       () .
     ,   -   . ,     ,    .

----------


## Alise07

,    .

----------


## bijin

> 7  8  ?      7.

----------


## Bazil

> ,    .


    ,    .



> 


 . 1    ,      .       1.   . 1     20 .     - .

----------


## Blueberry

1,  ,         .      .

----------


## 1977

*Blueberry*,    exel  :Wink:

----------

> *Blueberry*,    exel


,  Excel      .   - ?

----------


## Bazil

Excel     (),        -  .     ,   Gnumeric  Calc.

----------


## zak1c

> 1,  ,         .      .


   3000    ?

----------


## Bazil

> 3000    ?


    .             ,     1      1.        15 000 .     ""   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## zak1c

*Bazil*, 
1.       77
2.    =)

----------


## Bazil

> =)


    .       .  -      ...       ,  ,   -    ,     .

----------


## zak1c

*Bazil*,   1  ,    =)

----------


## Bazil

> 1  ,    =)


    .     .  -     + .

----------


## zak1c

*Bazil*,    :

----------


## Bazil

> 


-   ...
          -  .

----------

> Excel     (),        -  .     ,   Gnumeric  Calc.


-    ;        -           ,   .

----------

> .       .


  ,  . " ...  ..."  ..

----------

> Excel     (),        -  .


     .
:


> Microsoft Office Excel 2010 Russian
>  .   .
>  : 
>  : Windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows XP
>  :  
> 
> 
>    ( 1  )	 3292,39 .
> :   .

----------


## Bazil

- ""     2500 ..,      ...  :Smilie: 

    -  - 1  8 - 1780 .

----------

> - ""     2500 ..,      ... 
> 
>     -  - 1  8 - 1780 .





> 1C: 8.0 [4601546023056/4601546041661]
> 
> 	1C: 8.0
>  	CD
>  	BOX
> 
> 1 390 .


       ...

----------


## Bazil

> ...


...  :Smilie:

----------


## Blueberry

> 3000    ?


      . ,       ,        ,        ,    (     ).         .

----------


## Yuwa

> .


          ,             ,     .

----------

,     ?    ( -   ,     "") -     ,    ,   ?    ,      ""    ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


-   .

     ,        .

----------

> ,     ?    ( -   ,     "") -     ,    ,   ?


  .



> 1: 7.7
> 
>   1: 7.7   01.07.2008 ,     "   ".	
>      .
> 
> (.... ....)
> 
>        : 
>  1  2012     "1: 7.7" (  )      -  (1:)

----------


## Blueberry

> ,             ,     .


       .       .

----------


## Blueberry

> ,     ?    ( -   ,     "") -     ,    ,   ?    ,      ""    ?


  .      (   )    .

----------


## Bazil

> .      (   )    .


  ?   ,  ...  :Smilie: 



> .


   ,     .      ...         .

----------

1.
    .
   -       .

   -          .
        -.

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> -


    .

----------


## Blueberry

> ?   ,  ... 
> 
>    ,     .      ...         .


 -    ,    .      ,  ,      ,   ...

----------


## kot

> -    ,    .      ,  ,      ,   ...


     ,    .  ,  .

----------

,    ,    .
     ,     ,  .
   .?????

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ,    ,    .


      ?

----------


## Blueberry

> ,    .  ,  .


   ,    .

----------

> ,     ?    ( -   ,     "") -     ,    ,   ?    ,      ""    ?


  ,    "" ,   10  ,  ,   ,        .   ,     ,      "",      ,  .

----------


## Helenes

1.       .

,     ,     1,        ,   .   -.    24  ,   ,     -  ,    , ..       -   .  1  ,         .

  ,         . 

,  ,       ,     1    .  ,   .

----------


## Dump

> 1


 -   1.      ,     .      (   , -),  5-10    . 
 ,     - 24 ..    10       -   .   -     .,    - .        1   .      ,     -,   / ,    /   ,  ....  ..  .. -   .   , -

----------


## Yuwa

> 1.       .
> 
> ,     ,     1, 
>   ,         . 
> 
>   ,   .


       ,    10.4      .   ,     .   .   ,  .      .

----------


## Olaf

8- ( ,  -    )  ,   ,       30 ,  ... 2  .
 , , .   .      7-.       .

----------


## Bazil

> ,     - 24 ..    10       -   .


  ,   ,   .   .     3  .    ,  -    .         -  ,    ,   1   -.        .      . ,       ,    ,            1.     ?  -  ,    .
    ,    ,      ,     ,    ,    .

----------


## Bazil

> 8- ( ,  -    )  ,   ,       30 .


  ,    **  .  ,   ,   .     7.7.  .     30 ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Olaf

> ,    **  .  ,   ,   .     7.7.  .     30 ...


  :Wink:   7-

----------


## Olaf

> 3  .    ,  -    .


,   7-    3-  ,  8-      . ,     7-  15 ,  8- - 30 ,   5       .
   (  ) 8-   . 
   (,           ). 
  ...
   8-. :OnFire:

----------


## Bazil

*Olaf*,      .

----------


## Bazil

> 8-


   ,    .   ""    .

----------


## Helenes

> *Olaf*,      .


  , ,   .

----------


## Olaf

http://infostart.ru/public/19087/ -

----------


## Bazil

*Olaf*,    ,     ...    ...  :Smilie:

----------

> *Olaf*,    ,     ...    ...


   ...

----------


## Blueberry

,     ,       ,   .    .

----------


## Bazil

> .


          . ,   60-70%     1500  .      ,     .  , ,      .    ,    . ,        ,   ,   ... 1  ,       ,     ,   , .  :Smilie:

----------

> . ,   60-70%     1500  .


 ,    -      .




> .


   .

----------


## Bazil

> ,    -      .


  .        ,       ...  :Smilie:         ,     ...

----------


## Blueberry

,    ,   .     1,      . ,    -   .  -         .

----------

> ,    ,   .     1,      . ,    -   .  -         .


1 -      ..

----------


## Blueberry

?      ,     .

----------


## MurkaS

*Blueberry*,       1?

----------

> ?      ,     .


  .

  2008    7.7  (+);     ,   -  (..   -  ).

    ,  - - ("      ",             -      .).   -     ,       , ,    .

    ("      ")          - :
-       ;
-    :  ,   .

----------

, ,    1  7.7   7.70.324   -     ?     -      ?

----------

http://1c.ru/rus/support/release/categ.jsp?GroupID=88

----------


## Holic

. (  ,     ).
 .     
1) 1 8.2 "  "  -    
2) 1 8.2 "    "  -      ,     ,   .
3) 1 7.7 "  " -      .

   -    2   -      ?    ?  ,      7.7    ?    -  24            .     ?

----------

,  !1 ,     ...     ,      ?

----------


## Bazil

> ,      ?


  . (http://www.buh.ru/)      "     .... ".        -    .

----------

*Holic*,     ,  ,    ,      ()       ,          its.ru.  

 .   12   19320,  6  9936.

----------


## Holic

**,   . 
   100% ,   2   1 ?   -     1?

----------

> 100% ,   2   1 ?


100%,      1.
http://1c.ru/rus/support/its/its.htm#uslPodd    - "    1:,      1:?"

    :       , ,        .    ,    , .  .

----------


## 2010

> 1 -      ..


      -,     ,   ,   1  ,   ,   ,    1 8,2 ,  ,    ,      ,   ,   ,    .     ,    )

----------


## Holic

**,   .

----------


## _

> ,  ,       ,     1


, -  ?
     ?   -  ?
 ,   ,       !

----------


## Alise07

,     ,  7    ,  ?       8?

----------


## Bazil

> ,     ,  7    ,  ?       8?


     .  .    1   . ,     ,     -        ?      ,         100 .        ...        .    -        /  "",        ..  ....  :Smilie: 
         -       .

----------

> 7    ,  ?


   1 :http://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=15011
 , ,  ,  .
   - ,    ,  ,     ,    .   ,           ,    -. 
,      -  ,       ,         :http://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=15195.    .

----------


## fameme

7       ,         ...  8 ,      .           :Smilie:

----------


## Yuwa

...     -   . , , ,       .

----------


## fameme

> ...     -   . , , ,       .


,  .
       .   ,    (  )       8.   7  8    ..        45-55 ?    .      .
     .
..     -          :Smilie:

----------

> 7  8    ..        45-55 ?


, -,       . 
 -,      .      .  ,         ,       (,      1,     10   )     ,  8 ,   , ,   7  . 
   ,      -,   ,   .     -,        ,    .

,   ""     ,  .. - .  :Smilie:

----------


## Bazil

> , -,


   . ,  7.7 -    ,       ,   8. -    ,    - .



> 


     ?   8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3?        (   ..)?         8.,       !        ,   1  ,           .     ,       1.       1.  .
         "    1  8.2?"

----------


## adianva

> , ............    .    ,


   ,,.      ( ),     ?!    ,  ,, ,        -  .

----------


## .

-!        ,      ,        .   ?

----------

*adianva*,   http://www.1c.ru/rus/support/its/its.htm#tipUsl         "1:"

----------


## Bazil

*adianva*, ,    ,  ,  ,    .        -       ,      .      -  ,     ,   ...   :Smilie:

----------

> *adianva*,   http://www.1c.ru/rus/support/its/its.htm#tipUsl         "1:"


    :



> , ,     1: 8,      -               1ѻ.      1:          .    ,          .


         .

----------

> ,   ...


,   -  -      .

----------

** , ,

----------

> ** , ,


  .
   ,   - .   ,        -  .

   " **"  ?      ?
( ,     ,   ).
        ?

----------


## Bazil

, ,   ... , ,   ...       ...  :Smilie:

----------

> ,,.      ( ),     ?!    ,  ,, ,        -  .


 **   (**)  .     , ,   .         ,     .
 . : http://www.1c.ru/rus/support/its/its.htm#perServ

----------

....    1  7.7 , ,   .   3             ,   3???

----------


## arsbel

> " "  ?      ?


    "1"          . ,   ,   .
     ,    ,  .
         (        ,            1         ,         ;        ).
           .
  ,      ,       ,       ,  ,      .
   ,   ,       ,   ,      ,  .

----------

> ....    1  7.7 , ,   .   3             ,   3???


  3   .    .

----------


## arsbel

> ....    1  7.7 , ,   .   3             ,   3???


 ,      3

----------


## Helenes

> "1"          . ,   ,   .
>      ,    ,  .
>          (        ,            1         ,         ;        ).
>            .
>   ,      ,       ,       ,  ,      .
>    ,   ,       ,   ,      ,  .



 ,   .    ,     1.    ,      . ,  ,               .

    - "".  -  ,     .

----------

> **   (**)  .     , ,   .         ,     .
>  . : http://www.1c.ru/rus/support/its/its.htm#perServ


          "        ,     ."
     -  -  ,        .
 ..      ,     .

   , ,  ,    ()    1.

----------

> "        ,     ."
>      -  -  ,        .
>  ..      ,     .
> 
>    , ,  ,    ()    1.


       , .. ,    .      : http://www.v8.1c.ru/predpriyatie/questions_licence.htm

----------


## adianva

> **   (**)  .     , ,   .         ,     .
>  . : http://www.1c.ru/rus/support/its/its.htm#perServ


  . ,   ,  ,       ,     ,         .

----------

> : http://www.v8.1c.ru/predpriyatie/questions_licence.htm


.
     : "       ".

----------

!
 ,        ...

----------

> , ,   ... , ,   ...


!   !     !

----------


## vezdevhod

7.7    .    ,    ,         .

----------


## Dump

> 


 -       ....

----------


## crazymade

> 1.       .
> 
> ,     ,     1,        ,   .   -.


   ,   -   ?
         -   ,           ( ).  ,  ,        ,    7.7     .  ,      . ..          .        :Smilie: 
     ,        .         -  , ,  ,     . ,   -     ,     , ..     (   ),    - http://its.1c.ru/db/answers#content:1057:1
          .      ,      .

----------


## Bazil

> -   ,           ( ).  ,  ,        ,    7.7     .  ,      . ..          .


         7.7.         , ..    .   . . ,       1,    "  "... :Smilie:

----------

> .      ,      .


.
: "...     "

----------


## crazymade

> 7.7.         , ..    .


   ,   8.2-8.3
   7.7  .
   ,  
 -   .
,  http://its.1c.ru/db/hozoperup#content:5340:1, http://its.1c.ru/db/hozoperup#content:7760:1

----------


## Bazil

> ,   8.2-8.3
>    7.7  .


 ,   ,   ...    ...
     .    .

----------


## crazymad

> ,   ,   ...    ...
>      .    .


,   ,   . 
   8.2,      ,   ,    .  -    :Smilie:

----------


## Bazil

> -


   ,    .          .       ,      ,    Starforce.

----------


## zak1c

,      77,

----------


## BorisG

> 100%,      1.


,   1    ,   . 
   ,     . 
  ,   ,    ,  ** ,     .

----------


## zak1c

> ,   ,    ,   ,     .

----------


## BorisG

> 


. 
        ,      , ..   .            ,   ,         .
..   ,   ""  .

----------


## zak1c

*BorisG*,        77

----------


## BorisG

> 77


.

----------


## zak1c

*BorisG*,  ,   8         77
  77 -

----------


## BorisG

> ,


    ,    ,      . 
  1           .         ,   ,     . 
        ( 6  7,  7  8,  6  8)      .
 ,  , "   ", ..     ,    ,  ,  ,   . 




> 77 -


  -  . 
   ,  ,           .

----------


## zak1c

*BorisG*,   ,     8
,   1  "  "

----------


## BorisG

> ,


    ,     .   .  ,     . 
           . 
      ,       .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zak1c

*BorisG*,    77    
,     ,     77

----------


## BorisG

> 77


   . 
   ,      . 




> ,     77


    ,    . 
 7.0  7.5,  7.0  7.5  7.7 .  2.0,  6.0  7.0, 7.5, 7.7 -  .

----------

> *BorisG*,    77    
> ,     ,     77


 , ,  :

     1:  7.7, 7.5        1ѻ     1ѻ      . ,   **             1: 8.0.

http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=5645

----------


## porogy

...
  -  7.7  ,     ,   .
  ,    20  25 ..,     -      .

----------


## Bazil

*porogy*,      .    .       480 $,    - 240 $.

----------

> *porogy*,      .    .       480 $,    - 240 $.


       .

    ...
 :Frown:

----------


## porogy

> .
> 
>     ...


  ,   .
   ,     .

----------

> .


   .


4   13q3002_USN:

----------


## porogy

> .
> 
> 
> 4   13q3002_USN:


  ,    :Wink:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, ,     ?    ,   ,   ...   .             .       .

----------


## zak1c

> 


 ,

----------


## igortihomir

.  (

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,


     ...

----------

.    .  7 1    ,       -    - ,  ,      ,   "" .  -    ,         ,    . , ,      .

----------

> , ,


+100500

----------


## p

,      ,      :Smilie: 




> , ,     ?    ,   ,   ...   .             .       .


   ,    .   ,          ,   (   ) ,               ...
     ,          .    .     ,   ,   .
,  ,           ,   .




> -    ,         ,    . , ,      .


   .        7  8 (   ),   ,       ,  ...    ,    .  2     -     ?  , ?   ( ) ,             .          .  7   ,   .

----------


## OliverSykes

! :yes:

----------

> 7  8 (   ),   ,       ,  ...    ,    .


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Stas Duman

R.i.p. 1C 7.7 -     ! :Redface:

----------

,   .   7.7      ..   7.025,    7,027.  ,   .  DISK1            "   1  "              .

----------


## zak1c

**,     027

----------

1 7.7 -    ! 
        1     1 7.7    .
    2014       .

----------


## lara04061

?   1 7.7  2-,      ,       "   "  "".    .?

----------


## 2007

> 


    / (  )

----------


## lara04061



----------


## zak1c

>

----------

7.7,

----------


## cleargoal

> ,     ,       ,   .    .


,  ,  "     ,   ",    . , -      .

----------


## EKozyreva

2-.   "  2-"    .         .   ""    " ". .         ,   , .          .       ,          (    ).

----------


## 07

> 2-.   "  2-"    .         .   ""    " ". .         ,   , .          .       ,          (    ).


*EKozyreva*,   !
   !           ...  :yes:          !! 
 ! !!  :Smilie:

----------


## lara04061

,  -       .     ,  .

----------


## @t

, ,     (7.70.344)   4-?      ,       -     .

----------

(  . )    "pcb" ?

----------


## Bazil

> (  . )    "pcb" ?


,  Altium Designer.       .

----------


## lam8785

> *Blueberry*,    exel


 , Excel  :Smilie:

----------


## Bazil

> , Excel


      "Excel".  ,   "Office-365",  , .  , ,  ,       .    "Open Office"  "Gnumeric"    .

----------

.       5,05.   5,06

----------

> .       5,05.   5,06


13.02.2015 16:54	 	14q4004

----------

,

----------

> ,





> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="windows-1251"?>
> < xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" ="NO_PRIB_XXXXXXXXX" ="1:7.7 *14Q4004* 7.70.591" ="*5.06*">
> 	< ="1151006" ="16.02.2015" ="34" ="2014"


///

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 

    1  7.7  4.5  7.70.593( )

   01.10.2014   ,     ,      .  4  2014    ,   .
       ,       ,      .
    ,      :Frown:

----------


## Enic

:Smilie:  
   ,      4      1  2015        ,  :Smilie:

----------

